# For Sale: Channa true blue and channa stewartii



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

8" channa moonbeam galaxy (true blue) -100$ (what i paid)

















7" channa stewartii cf barca -80$ 









appologies for the poor photos


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Sent you a pm


----------

